# Blowfishes Floating at the bay



## sweetwaters (Jun 15, 2003)

*dead Blowfish Floating in the bay*

Hiya! 

 Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's and Grand_dad's. 

 Our son was fishing yesterday (06.14.03)on the bay near or at Fortesque and him and his fishing buddies saw all these dead blowfish just floating,they are avid fisherman and they said they never saw this before. He said there was lots of them. Anyone have any idea what could have happened to them. I posted this on the new jersey forum also but so far no replies. Thanks for your input.


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

I saw the same thing some years ago and when I inquired of the locals, I was told that it was discarded "bycatch" from some commercial boats in the area. Can't attest to the accuracy of the info but if correct, it's a sad deal. Granpa


----------



## sweetwaters (Jun 15, 2003)

*sad deal indeed*

Our son said that is what he thought it was too. 

Our son has had a fishing pole in his hands since he was in diapers. He went to the rocks today in cape may and caught a tog and a weakfish. 

He called us from the beach and said around between 5 and 7 the sky looked like someone took a black crayola and painted the skies black,there was a storm there today. 

 Thanks for the reply.


----------

